# Generac GP15000E 10 Amp Fuse Blows



## rdmapes (Jul 22, 2012)

Good Evening All,
I have a Generac GP15000E gas generator. I can get it started, it will run for 45+- seconds before shutting down because the 10 amp fuse pops.. No load, Nothing connected. I even removed the trickle charger to make sure that wasn't causing abnormal current draw. 
I was looking at the wiring diagram and the fuse wiring goes to the a rectifier of some sort and the electronic governor. What I cannot find is information about what I should see for voltages at different points in the fuse circuit.
Has anyone had similar problems? Or have a troubleshooting manual?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

try putting a load on the generator when you start it even if its just plugging in a lamp the fuse may be blowing as a way of protecting the unit from damage when not powering anything


----------



## rdmapes (Jul 22, 2012)

Good Evening,
I downloaded the wiring diagram from Generac. It appears that the electronic governor control module is acting up. I called Generac and asked for a troubleshooting guide. No go, they told me I needed to take it in for service. Since I have had the generator less than two years it may be covered under warranty.

I also spoke to the service facility where I dropped the gen set off at. They had one come in this month with a problem with the module. Not sure if this is a common item failure on these or not.

Regards,


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

Did you get it resolved. However, I would like to share that in such cases the first thing you need to do is to check and see if you have voltage at the starter contactor.


----------



## Apple206 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for posting here information… I have searched from this site.. It is amazing..


----------



## RichS (Feb 19, 2018)

I have the same problem. I have a GP15000E and it only has about 8 Hrs run time on it. I had it for eight years now. and i went to run it for a while and it did the same thing. I start it it and it only runs for about 10 seconds and pops the 10 amp fuse


----------



## dwsmith08066 (Jun 11, 2018)

Where exactly is that fuse?


----------



## tim5055 (Jun 22, 2018)

dwsmith08066 said:


> Where exactly is that fuse?


It's on the back side of the power center. Mine just started blowing and I'm trying to figure out why.....


----------



## Loren (Jul 22, 2019)

Out of shear desperation I put a 25 amp fuse instead and it ran through the rest of the day, about 4 hours. Calling in to Generac with a massive power outage in the area helped identify what the issue may be, the 10 amp fuse. But no help with what blew the fuse. It's not a short circuit but an excessive load in that circuit.


----------



## Charlie Farrow (Jun 20, 2019)

Loren said:


> Out of shear desperation I put a 25 amp fuse instead and it ran through the rest of the day, about 4 hours. Calling in to Generac with a massive power outage in the area helped identify what the issue may be, the 10 amp fuse. But no help with what blew the fuse. It's not a short circuit but an excessive load in that circuit.



You do occasionally find this - obviously replacing the fuse with a bigger one carries some risk, so just take some precautions and make sure you have a fire extinguisher nearby... but hopefully you wont have any issues now


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2019)

DId anyone ever figure out the problem
We have a GP15000E and it has done the same thing. Unit will run for about 2 minutes and then dies. Blows the 10 amp fuse. I had someone tell us it sounded like the rectifier getting hot and then blowing the fuse.

If this is something I can fix that would be great. You are correct GERERAC is ZERO HELP!!!!! 
Does anyone have any ideas????


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone have any ideas????


I guess the first thing to test would be the rectifier... Test 19 on Page 47 in this manual: http://pdfstream.manualsonline.com/0/0cbbf673-1de1-475a-9fe2-c70d8cdc7ae5.pdf


----------



## akgiddings (4 mo ago)

tabora said:


> I guess the first thing to test would be the rectifier... Test 19 on Page 47 in this manual: http://pdfstream.manualsonline.com/0/0cbbf673-1de1-475a-9fe2-c70d8cdc7ae5.pdf


Just in case anyone is looking for the Diagnostic Manual above, you can find it at: 
Wayback Machine


----------

